
The Mobile Web should just work for everyone - robin_reala
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/ie/archive/2014/07/31/the-mobile-web-should-just-work-for-everyone.aspx
======
scholia
I wonder how many of the websites that are not following web standards were
written by people who complained about Microsoft not following web standards
;-)

